# Help ID me



## nicksdsm (Nov 24, 2007)

When I get this guy from the store he was Mostly light yellow with Light blue stripes. When I put him in my tank he became Light blue with Dark blue stripes. Either way he's pretty.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like an afra species. What was he sold as?


----------



## nicksdsm (Nov 24, 2007)

He came out of an assorted tank. I asked the guy that helped me but he did not know. There's one more just like him, I think I'm going to pick him up.


----------

